# Black rock scorpion care



## HoffOff (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello
Now its going to be my birthday soon and im thinking of getting a blackrock scorpion 
But i Need to convince my mum that it cant escape. and also what substrte should i keep it on


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 4, 2008)

Also what should i feed it and would a 2 foot tank do? with a few hides and the right subsrtate it will be Perfect Won't it?


----------



## bylo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Mate

here is a link to my car sheet for the black rock scorpions 
http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=60149
also you can pm me and i can answer any questions for you 

cheers

Greg


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2008)

i have been keeping black rocks for 4-5years. Very easy to keep. I started off with them on cocopeat in small containers but now keep them on a mix of white pit sand and coco peat in a false bottom setup. I havent noticed any great improvement but i have only been using false bottom for about 4-5months. Make sure you give them i hide. Feed young once a week and aduts every month or 2.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 4, 2008)

And i would feed the adults Crix?


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2008)

i feed either crickets, mealworms or roaches.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 4, 2008)

Roaches ey..... i might start a breding coloeny MWA HA HA HA


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2008)

yea, very easy to breed, only prob i have is i use to many so i have really knocked back my population


----------

